# Trying out Wivi



## Vartio (Apr 17, 2011)

I recently bought Wivi Band... Since i'm pretty new to all this physical modeling stuff i decided to try this out first.
After messing around with it i came up with this. I think it turned out pretty well...

http://soundcloud.com/socq/wivi-band-winds

the instrumentation is

2 oboes

2 clarinets

2 bassoons

a trumpet

the sound is completely out of the box, except for a bit of additional reverb trail form lexicon vst.
i hope you like it.
thanks!


----------



## ricother (Apr 18, 2011)

out of the box? :shock: 
It sounds really nice. I should consider purchasing it.


----------



## Vartio (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks for the comment! yes, out of the box...

only thing i find a bit annoying is that the horns and trombones sound kinda thin and tinny, and you sometimes get a sort of phasing sound when increasing the section size (I'll have to play around with reverbs and EQ layering to get that big hollywood sound.. if somebody has any tips or instruction to give on this I'd greatly appreciate it.)

but tuba, trumpets (these have some phasing too when adding over 4 players) and the woodwinds are the best I've heard. and they're super playable...


----------



## impressions (Apr 21, 2011)

awesome writing! who was your inspiration for this kind of orchestration? or you're simply more jazzy?


----------



## Vartio (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks!
In the later part I tried to get that Whitacre ish unresolved dissonance sound he uses constantly. tho the material i applied it on was not in particular something i think he would write.


----------



## Rob (Apr 22, 2011)

Vartio @ 18th April 2011 said:


> thanks for the comment! yes, out of the box...
> 
> only thing i find a bit annoying is that the horns and trombones sound kinda thin and tinny, and you sometimes get a sort of phasing sound when increasing the section size (I'll have to play around with reverbs and EQ layering to get that big hollywood sound.. if somebody has any tips or instruction to give on this I'd greatly appreciate it.)
> 
> but tuba, trumpets (these have some phasing too when adding over 4 players) and the woodwinds are the best I've heard. and they're super playable...



For Horns and Tbones I'd recommend a high compression setting in the timbre panel... don't know if the wivi band has such controls though. If not would you try and load this FHorn and see if it works in your wivi? Dinamics assigned to cc2, vibrato to cc1.


----------



## lux (Apr 22, 2011)

Roberto mi sa che chiede nome utente e pass perchè è un link ftp


----------



## Rob (Apr 22, 2011)

oops... sorry Lux, now it should work!


----------



## Rob (Apr 22, 2011)

In case you can't apply the template, http://www.robertosoggetti.com/FrenchHornAnechoic.wip (here)'s the wip preset you can load in the player


----------



## Rob (May 3, 2011)

Stevie @ 3rd May 2011 said:


> The page cannot be found :(



yeah, right click on the link and "save destination as" it should work!


----------



## Stevie (May 3, 2011)

Tried that. It downloads an HTML (page cannot be found).


----------



## Hannes_F (May 3, 2011)

Hi Vartio,

I like the writing, you are on a good way. Keep it on and share more!


----------



## rayinstirling (May 3, 2011)

Stevie @ Tue May 03 said:


> Tried that. It downloads an HTML (page cannot be found).



It worked for me but I didn't need it because as soon as Rob mentioned it I tried the timbre compression thing and immediately noticed a difference.


----------



## Stevie (May 3, 2011)

*trying a different browser*


----------



## Stevie (May 3, 2011)

no workie, maybe the server doesn't like Germany :D


----------

